# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Onderzoek borstkanker ook voor boven de 75 - Volkskrant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=Zxwa15cvITAJ&imgurl=www.parool.nl/static/FOTO/pe/14/7/0/art_large_16905.jpg width=53 height=80 alt="" border=1>
Parool
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Onderzoek borstkanker ook voor boven de 75*
*Volkskrant - 16 uur geleden*
AMSTERDAM - Ook vrouwen boven de 75 jaar moeten op borstkanker worden gecontroleerd. Dat zegt kankerspecialist Bob Pinedo woensdag tijdens zijn afscheidsrede als hoogleraar aan het VU medisch centrum in Amsterdam. Momenteel ondergaan vrouwen tussen de *...*
Pinedo wil verruiming grens onderzoek borst- en baarmoederkanker Parool
"Ook borstkankercontrole boven 75" Nos
Medical facts - Tiscali
*alle 15 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

